# From The Pig Pen!!!!!!



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

They are cool!!!! Mater was my favorite from the movie!!! Nice job Dennis!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Nice Maters !!!!!!!


----------



## eastside johnny




----------



## videojimmy

well done!


----------



## tjd241

Would make for an interesting race class!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## PD2

Very nice! But I see some McQueens in the background....are they next? Got any Hudson's?

Cars was absolutely one of my favorites! Anytime my daughter wants to watch it I'm all over it!

GIT R DUN!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice job, Dennis, appreicate the how to using a slimline! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*I can't wait to see how you are going to pull off all the Helicopter rides...LOL*

Radiator Springs look out because, it looks like it's time for a few break downs and Tow me ups...nice idea!

Bob...it's tractor tipping time at partspigs place...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Who woulda a thunk it, a parts pig growing his own tow-maters??? Cool idea!!! RM


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Who woulda a thunk it, a parts pig growing his own tow-maters??? Cool idea!!! RM


TOO FUNNY :lol::roll::lol:


----------



## PD2

partspig said:


> The answer to the question; Are the McQueens next? is yes! The answer to; Are there any Hudsons? Is yes, I have some Doc's and Sheriff cars, too! Then I think I will do the Sally's and Luigi's!


SWEET!! Can't wait to see those too! Very cool!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Who woulda a thunk it, a parts pig growing his own tow-maters??? Cool idea!!! RM


Tow-maters. That pig has a green thumb! Need a new icon for that :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## PD2

SWEET!! I like it Partspig! I agree, Cars is one of my favorites - I could watch it over and over with my daughter! The McQueen came out great! 

Thanks for sharing the pics with us!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go Lightning!!!!! Imagine... 8 lanes....An IROC race and every car is one of them!!! Talk about a marshalling nightmare!! :lol: :freak::drunk: 

Them McQueens are cool, and the 4 gear wheels are perfect!! Those special wheels are pretty cool too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great work ! I may try to do my own "Doc Hudson" (My favorite !). 
Does the Mater truck absolutely need the rare/Xpen$ive slimline ? If it can be done with the cheaper AW T-Jet it would be better.Not unles AW or MM can come out with their own MTJ ! 
I would have a $#!T load of color schemes for each car.


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43

GO Speed Lightninig GOOOOoooooo..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:Great work ! I may try to do my own "Doc Hudson" (My favorite !).
> Does the Mater truck absolutely need the rare/Xpen slimline ? If it can be done with the cheaper AW T-Jet it would be better.Not unles AW or MM can come out with their own MTJ !
> I would have a $#!T load of color schemes for each car.
> Neal:dude:


Neal, The Mater body and slimmie chassis are practically bolt in. Very little work was necessary for fitment, and, this is the biggie, the wheelbase is right on. That makes it a rather easy conversion.


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## sethndaddy

I love that gray color, is that cast in color or painted?


----------



## slotcarman12078

That be the unpainted master Ed. It's die cast!!


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## bobhch

That is a nice Willys body....good choice pp


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

partspig said:


> Ok, here it is, in a nut shell; I have taken up resin casting! Hooray!!


WooHoo!!! You picked a great body to start with!!! The Willys has always been a favorite for me, in fact it was my first to try to cast...RM


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Pig!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup: cool beans Piggie !! Great job on the Willy's ! I may even go &do another Willys Woody casting !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Let me know if you do Neal!! I wouldn't mind buying one!


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

partspig said:


> OK,..... the next step is to clay up the master now that it is all polished up. This, for me, is the least fun part, as the Kleen clay tends to get everywhere on your fingers. Especially under the nails, and it is a royal pain to get it out! But ya gotta use the stuff, cause silicone won't stick to it! Photo's below and click on 'em to see a big one!


This is the exact reason women paint their fingernails!! :lol: 

Watching the process Dennis. You're making it look too easy!!! (Which I know it isn't!) :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for sharing this Pig!


----------



## partspig

Xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's alive!!!!! Bwaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!!! :devil:

Lookin' good Dennis!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm still lost in the whole process, but not as much in the dark as I was!! I'm a learnin'!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now you've done it PP, knocked yourself right out of businesss!!!  Ebay will be flooded with Willys bodies!!! Can you show us a how-to on a 55 next??? RM


----------



## roadrner

Great how to! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Your Willys looks Great!! Nice job man...BZ


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Piggie ! you are the man !


Neal:dude:


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## kiwidave

Looks real nice Pig! Real nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup, I'm "with it"!!!! :drunk: I just now noticed you opened up the back windows!! Sweet job Denis!! Can't wait to see some wheels under it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## bobhch

Hey parts,

Nice paint job! Sparkly....me loves paint! You did good man. 

Bob...Willy like this...zilla


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nothing wrong with a mean looking Willys!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*Weeeee.... We We Weeeeeee......*

Looking strong all the way home PP. Diggin the meatloaf pan. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's about time ya got back at it!!! Looking good Dennis!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Sweet Willys . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

COOL LOOKING WILLY!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*"Willy-Wonka and the Parts Pigs" would make a great band name*

The world needs more FUN Willys like this!

Bob...Parts you make a neat sparkly Willys man (I dig sparkle)...zilla


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, that Willys looks even better now!!! Wheels and tires always make the car. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Sorry I've been missing a lot of chat lately. I like trailer discussions. It might prove to be problematic for me though, as I'd likely to start thinking brass again, and that spells trouble for me!! Too many spoons in the pot gets nothing done!! :freak:


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the Willys Pig! Cool color!


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me too Dennis!! That's what's funny about it!! The brass semi is still on the bench... somewhere..


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gotta be something. I'll revisit the project again one of these days. I just bit off more than I could chew for a project. All the parts are there, even the little motor I bought. Until I get right side up, I can't even think of messing with it.


----------



## partspig

xxxxx


----------



## resinmonger

Does the little piggy cry wheee, whee wheee all the way home? :freak:

He does when there are a bunch of cool slot cars waiting for him!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool trailer PP, I remember this discussion...I think I finished one a long, long time ago...RM


----------



## bobhch

Parts you used some thinking power to make this look and work this good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...hook em' up and haul em' out...zilla


----------



## scratch

Willys looks fine:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Very cool WILLYS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

zzzzz


----------



## partspig

zzzzz


----------



## partspig

zzzzz


----------



## partspig

zzzzz


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## DesertSlot

Great vid PP!


----------



## tjd241

*Speaking of true tires...*

You may need to break that out for the red 'marrow that's on it's way... My available stock of AFX meat is pretty skimpy due to a 99% tjet fleet, so feel free to have at them or even better... replace them as you see fit. The tires on it and wheel wells are kind of built/installed to fit together as they are sized. This stone may come in handy to cut a much better set of running shoes for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great looking Tow Truck


----------



## WesJY

partspig said:


> This was posted on 6-22-2009.
> 
> I have a couple more pics for you guys. Although this isn't a trailer, it is a tow vehicle! Enjoy!


Hey Partpig - is that from a 1/64 diecast hotwheels or? it would be perfect for one of my project that i am working on. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> Hey Partpig - is that from a 1/64 diecast hotwheels or? it would be perfect for one of my project that i am working on.
> 
> Wes


I done spotted that Tow Truck, wait in line Wes!!! RM


----------



## partspig

You know I thought that truck was all plastic, but the cab is die cast! And to make matters worse, I cannot remember where I got the durned thing! I thought I picked it up at the dollar store. But maybe not??? Got it on the to cast shelf though!!!!! Seeing that I am not the only one that likes it a lot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## WesJY

WOW! Willy and Camaros are beautiful! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Lucky, lucky bugger!! That Willys is a very cool Hot Rod! TJ made a great job of that Camaro!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's a of couple neato projects, pp!! I would have never thought of modifying a mustang like that!! Is that old super bird going to get a couple die cast trinkets? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Fairgrounds Fodder....*

Strip'em down, grind'em smooth, and then purty'em up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just watch your little piggies while you're chop chop chopping!! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

ROADRUNNER!!! Be careful with that baby!!! its a MOPAR!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Save the Stang and Make a Mopar...Great!:thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## plymouth71

you're killing me here....


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR HEAVEN!!

Wes


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## tjd241

*The stories it could tell...*



partspig said:


>


Poor old warrior. I wonder what the previous owner was after with the carmel topping on the hood??? Oh the humanity.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What the heck is that stuff? It kinda looks like contact cement... or caramel... or something...  It's good to see ya busy with lil cars pp!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

You looking to off load those bare AFX charger shells? I've got a strange urge to paint them orange....


----------



## win43

Nice restos. Petty blue would be a good choice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That stang looks great pp!!! And I ditto the Petty blue for the road runner... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Parts Pig has been busy!!! Can't beat those pullbacks for just showing off!!! RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## plymouth71

plymouth71 said:


> You looking to off load those bare AFX charger shells? I've got a strange urge to paint them orange....


I'll take that as a no? LoL


----------



## win43

partspig said:


> Was going thru a box of stuff and found these three JL Willy's bodies. It was strange, the pink one on the right is a late first release body, as it has the painted rear tail lights. The two purple ones on the left are early first release bodies, that came without the tail lights painted. Very odd indeed!


I guess the tampo printer was broken that day :freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THe Sizzler Camaro mounts very nicely on a TOMY G+ Chassis.
Don't know about the 'Cuda though !

Neal:dude:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 22tall

partspig said:


> Picked up this little bugger too. It is a bit on the large side, but it will look right at home in the display case. He had a battery in him too, but it came out with a simple screw removal. Hear that Mattel???? Grumble .... Grumble ...... grrrrr!


I have the same bug. It looks good on an X2 narrow chassis. Velcro holding it on.

What we need now is slotcarman to see it and tell us what resistor we need to use the led headlights


----------



## slotcarman12078

White LEDs? 20 volt power supply? I'd say about a 560 or 680 ohm resistor ought to do about right. I would use a 1N4001 rectifier diode in line also to protect the LEDs from back flow current. (put it on the negative side of things. Also, this set up is for the LEDs wired in series...


----------



## kiwidave

Jeez Pig I'm having a hard time keeping up! You have been busy. Some cool projects here!


----------



## tjd241

Nice saves PP.... Bring'em back to their former glory. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

partspig said:


> Camaro on top and a 'Cuda on the bottom. In RM's favorite color!!


Looks like they'd make some KA slotcars! :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

partspig said:


> Two screws and she is done, all ready for the shelf!!


45 is Alive................Pull her back and let her rip! Bz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## bobhch

*Better to have Parts than Farts...*

Not going to use any bad puns like those are Willy neat or Willy...Sure he will...:freak:

Good to see you on the bench building some fun cars Partspig! 

Bob...Partspig has the parts...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## tjd241

*Hey thanks PP....*

Nice of you to let us take a peek into the pen. Good grabs from the show!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oops!! I peeked inside the teepee too!!  I recognize a few of them "specials"...  I always like top shelf cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bummer that Willys is off a touch.. Them's some cool decals, and a sweet color too!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I like that truck!!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## roadrner

Just have to love the process.  PP, get yourself one of those AW Suburbans in dark blue and strip that, :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

It's just a darker version of Petty Blue....highly collectable!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> It's just a darker version of Petty Blue....highly collectable!


Bob... :roll: Don't forget the red...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

She does look good, jus sayn!!! Like the way you filled up them wells... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the Vega Pig!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## bobhch

*Willy hoarder....hahahahahahaa*



partspig said:


> Getting real close to two full shelves of Willy's!! :thumbsup:


partspig,

Hey............you can't post pictures like this. You know what everyone here will say. Any one or two will do... :lol:

Bob...Do you have my adress still (pm sent just in case)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

partspig said:


> Getting real close to two full shelves of Willy's!! :thumbsup:


Outta be a limitations law of some kind??? I'd break it too!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Willys!! 

Partpig - how many cars do you have??? 10,000? 

Wes


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## roadrner

Willy Mania! Great looking collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53

partspig said:


> Getting real close to two full shelves of Willy's!! :thumbsup:


I'm guessing the ones on the top shelf back in the right corner were misbehaving and have gotten themselves a time out with their little noses up against the wall??? 

CJ


----------



## Bill Hall

Enough Willys?

Poppycock!

Everyone knows there's no such thing!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Rolls

No such thing is right!! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## tjd241

*dat ain't hay PP....*



partspig said:


> Can't never have enough Willy's.


Amen ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

ND was always a Willys fanatic.  Me too, cut up my share of them. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That vette looks cool pp!!! Very toonish with them big meats out back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Is there a number molded in under the hood, or any type of number / name inside the body???


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## tjd241

*We won't tell if you don't...*



partspig said:


> Yeah, Yeah the winder post is bent. I stopped messing with it before I broke this one too!


... oops you already did... we still won't tell. It's all good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Splitty is shiney!!! :thumbsup: I wouldn't sweat the winder posts.. Barely noticeable! 

That Ferrari looks cool too!! Was that a painted and stripped body? The seams look good like that! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job detailing!! Looks like it just pulled the 24 hours at Sebring!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

partspig said:


> The Ferrari was a junk box rescue. If you look real close you can see that the wheel wells were whacked a bit. Just used a little bit of jet black paint and a toothpick to make the seam lines and used a brush to touch up the red. I left all the gnarly stuff on the car to make it look like it was raced and had been doing some door banging. Just got to add a few roundels and some numbers.


:thumbsup: I like that term "Junk Box Rescue " ! I have a whole category of cars like that ! Hey ! Thats a great Idea for a whole new thread !!BTW I did a J.B.R. on a Ferrari same as yours that was in 2 pieces ! c/o 1st page of my thread.:thumbsup:Great job on the Ferrari & 'Vette !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotto

It's gonna be a great build. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh!! Another challenge!!!


----------



## win43

Cool stuff. Especially like that Vette:thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## kiwidave

Really liking that yellow Camaro!


----------



## Guidepin

Yellow+Camaro=NICE GK :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That cuda and camaro are pretty cool!!! Great find on those JBRs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Where's da Cooga ??


----------



## partspig

It's coming ,.,, ........... soon!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

The first cougar is neat :thumbsup:, but the 25 cougar is really nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Someone knew what they were doing on that one! If you told us that was a car from nuther Dave's early slotting years, I'd believe it!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great Jobs !!! As for me, every project must be able to run the track , no shelf queens in my stable !



Neal:dude:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## win43

Dennis, you have been busy. I especially love the "Kitties" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX

Is it hard to sleep with all of those eyes looking at you??


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## WesJY

Partspig - Mannn.. looks like you are having too much fun!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Hey I can paint that middle yellow one for yah...hahahahaha 

 :lol: 
Bob...Sand Vans Forever...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## roadrner

Don't stop now. Looking good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I bet that red one smelled really good during the ...ahem... "customizing" process.. :lol:


----------



## slotto

Mom's Root Beer Truck is killer bro!


----------



## XracerHO

Really been busy, keep up all those great project, don't stop now. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuf PP, especially like the Root Beer Wagon!!! That came out great...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The wheels do the trick on that bad boy!!! RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Bill Hall

Lookin' great Dennis!

Just keep nibbling away at it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Frankensplitty will live again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Pig.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see the splitty 'Vette finished !!!

Neal:thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Awesome stuff PP im lovin all your sharing


----------



## bobhch

Neat Parts you are putting together Partspig....Vettes Rock!

Bob...yeah cave time is great...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Couldn't have gone to a nicer Oinker :thumbsup:
PS- this is a Great forum filled with super nice people.


----------



## 1970AMX

Sweet stuff Dennis...even to a diecast guy. lol


----------



## clemedc

i love the mud in the bed of the truck lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wee wee weeeeeee!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*It came all in one piece and not in parts...good!*

Glad this made it safe and sound...Sue-eeeeeeeeeeeeey!  Oink, Oink, Oink 

Bob...weeee-eeeeeeeeee-eeeeeeee...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## clemedc

AWESOME post PP haha


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How'd he come up with that??? Brilliant!!!  RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

partspig said:


> Geeezz!! I haven't posted up in here in quite some time! So here it is!!
> 
> 
> AHA HAH AHA HA HA HAAAHAAAAAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Been busy poking plastic, resin and rubber!! OH Yeah!! and drinking beer too!! pig


yeah that beer tends to interfere up here too,lol!made me laugh sir oinks alot!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

What's in the growler today???


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Willys??? Glad to see you pouring PP...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! What's "cooking"? :lol:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Judging by the shape of the male half... I would have to guess it's a gerbil!! :tongue:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Bill Hall

It's a Willys...look at the out line!

Does I win sumpfin?


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, if the posts were pointy, I would guess Vlad (Dracula) the Impaler was moving into the pig pen, but they're not... :lol: I'm privy to a little inside information, so I'm biting my tongue!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Got a lot of vents and is kinda long...hmmm...AFX semi....dragster....something off spec for sure.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Going out on a limb here, Swiss Slot Chesse??? RM


----------



## clemedc

haha this is great I caint wait


----------



## Super Coupe

14 guy's under water breathing through bamboo? That has got to be right. NOT.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dr. Piggy!!! Please report to the delivery room!!! :woohoo:

I got my ceeegar ready!! lolol :dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I dunno, but could this be something that gets really Dirty when it Races ?


----------



## TGM2054

:roll::roll::roll:: Maybe a dirty,swiss cheese, dragster,semi? How about a 40 Ford? I dunno! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## bobhch

Super Coupe said:


> 14 guy's under water breathing through bamboo? That has got to be right. NOT.
> >Tom<


RALMAO...:lol: HAHAHAHA that is funny Super Coupe :lol:

Could it be a 57 Chevy Hearse?


----------



## clemedc

OMG that was hilarious LOL


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## clemedc

cool PP there is always room for more Willys


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yea!!! Congrats papa!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Does your mold have cavities? This would cause the pimple effect.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## WesJY

OOHHHHH waffles house!! yummy!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I spied a Waffle house on route 40 in MD on the way to the Aberdeen show but already had breakfast but made a note for the next Aberdeen show.

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Hey Neal, that one you are talking about is a stones throw from my house.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Lovin the Dirt mods*



partspig said:


> WOW, been a while since I posted up in this thread!! Just to keep everyone apprised of what is going on in the cave and such. I got this photo of on of my resin Moosestang modified bodies that I sent out to Larry over a year ago. He has finished one of them up and he sent me a pic. What do ya think?


 Yep, I saw Larry post this pix on a few Facebook Groups, and she sure is purdy :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

nice ride PP


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some of my favorite colors all in one!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Real sharp !! 


The chrome rims really make it pop too!!!


----------



## bobhch

Cool little race car!!

Bz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Super Coupe

GO Hammy Go!!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## partspig

Zzzzzz


----------



## Hittman101

Nice!!! really nice!!!


----------



## WesJY

Looks SWEET!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool bunch o'cars pp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff PP ..."parting is such sweet sorrow"... RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Super Coupe

I think the cars look great. The decals give it that vintage look of AWESOMEness!!!!! I give 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

What Tom said. Vintage decals look great!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Classic!!!


----------



## bobhch

Super Coupe said:


> I think the cars look great. The decals give it that vintage look of AWESOMEness!!!!! I give 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> >Tom<


What Tom and Kiwi said...Vintage looking baby!!!!

Bob...These are some Sweet lookers...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 1970AMX

partspig said:


> Long time me no post!!! :-0 Took a much needful hiatus from stuff! But of late, I have been back in the cave playing with resin and stuff that needs my attention!. I resurrected the pinto modified mold, and it is giving up a few more bodies before it finally craps out.


It's about time you quit goofing off. lol


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## gunn

nice job on the pipes:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer

NICE!!!! I really like that 3rd style of header.....and the hot rod headers.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Glad to see you back. I too like the 3rd set of headers. Did you ever get around to casting the Deora?

Dave


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dora the explorer?? :tongue:


----------



## alpink

Diora ?


----------



## Bill Hall

Deora


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Busy Busy Busy!!! Went to the show in Hammond ,, Indiana and I didn't get to post these pics up before I left. So here they are!!

Not so sure that I will continue casting any more of these bodies. Lots of bubbles and a few other problems with the flow of the resin thru the mold cavity. We will see, I have a couple of other tricks to try.










However the Hot Rod roof mold looks really good. Just have to cast the other half with lots of vent holes. Need to do some material removal on the backside of these before I pour any more rubber. Macro photo's are great, they show you where all of the sloppy spots are!










The modified motor cover mold came out really good and is in production now!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

AS SEEN ON HT!!! cool stuff, RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ah, the maternity ward is getting quite busy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now where's my ceeeeegar? :lol:


----------



## joegri

*cool lookin modifieds!!*

yeah pp
those look to be perfect to hotrod up!! you can send any extras to me. 
joegri
cell block #9
A.C.I. thanx man i got all the time in the world.


----------



## TGM2054

Nice stuff! Too bad that Vega funny car is giving you problems. I've always liked that body.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## alpink

pour your resin into the female half of the mold and slosh it around a little to make sure no air bubbles are on the surface of the mold, then gently push the male half into the female allowing the excess resin to escape through the risers.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Hey Dennis, I haven't forgotten about this odd roadster body that I have here....just been busy as heck, and trying to avoid the Christmas shopper shipping craziness at the post office. :thumbsup:

I've got it boxed up and ready to ship though...and will get it out hopefully by Friday 

I may have a couple of other projects that have been floating in my slot box for a while that I'll talk with you about soon.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Pig: I gots a spare Rivera front grille.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## shocker36

If you can get the Vega mold worked out that would be sweet



partspig said:


> Busy Busy Busy!!! Went to the show in Hammond ,, Indiana and I didn't get to post these pics up before I left. So here they are!!
> 
> Not so sure that I will continue casting any more of these bodies. Lots of bubbles and a few other problems with the flow of the resin thru the mold cavity. We will see, I have a couple of other tricks to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the Hot Rod roof mold looks really good. Just have to cast the other half with lots of vent holes. Need to do some material removal on the backside of these before I pour any more rubber. Macro photo's are great, they show you where all of the sloppy spots are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modified motor cover mold came out really good and is in production now!!


----------



## TX Street Racer

NICE scores.....I wish that there were slot shows around me ...but alas no....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very nice haul Dennis :thumbsup:
BTW- I have the sister to that Red- Tyco "S" Cheetah  And it looks like we need alot of the same parts


----------



## win43

TX Street Racer said:


> NICE scores.....I wish that there were slot shows around me ...but alas no....


DITTO on the shows


NICE haul Dennis


----------



## bobhch

TX Street Racer said:


> NICE scores.....I wish that there were slot shows around me ...but alas no....


About 8 1/2 Hours with food and potty breaks for Black Oxx & me on the Two Lane Blacktop.....Zoooooooooom, Zoom!

Nice finds Partspig and was GREAT to meat you and Honda and the rest of the HT Gang that made it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rob and I will be back for the March show hopefully with CJ as well this time. :hat:

Bob...this was my FIRST (but not last) slot car show...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Way to keep the shows going Dennis, I love hitting the dollar boxes, and a pocketful of cash. weeeeeeeeee.
Nice scores on the willys too, there are so many cool color combo's on them.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## bobwoodly

Pig - I got your hot rod pipes and window frames. All good, thanks!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## HadaSlot

They sure make it look easy in the videos. I have a few cars I would like to copy myself. The resin is cheap for how far it will go but the darn silicone is what sets me back. I have had good luck with the silicone mix from hobby lobby and it is a bonus at 40% off.


----------



## TGM2054

Well, now I'm bummed. Oh well it's a Monday. looking forward to seeing what else you come up with.


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those side pipes should be a big hit...RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hittman101

Those came out nice!!! Can't wait to get some..


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## TX Street Racer

Hey man, I'm alive and well! I've just been really busy with other priorities and projects around the house.... Plus activities with my kids  

Thank you!!! 
Brian


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

BUMP to the top

some good stuff here


----------



## DonSchenck

I am totally smitten by that Jag; I gotta build one like it!


----------



## Elcaminobill

partspig said:


> I just had to do this. This is the last batch of latest stuff from my bench! Enjoy! To see the captions and a full size photo, just click on the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys thought I was making up stories about this photo! They are staring at me and now you too!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how I did the Maters. All the photo's are captioned. Enjoy!
> There is a small nub that will have to be dremeled off of the original front post.
> The rear screw id the one that holds a JL pullback chassis together. They are a bit larger in diameter than T-Jet screws.
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of chassis fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> Side view showing wheel well spacing is almost perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Smiling, finished and ready for track.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the typo's. I can't type worth a crap and it shows in the captions!




Wow! You must have eaten a lot of cereal. I recent found a few of those cars at a show and was planning to make them into slots. I see you beat me to it by several years. How many of the Cars characters did they make? Which ones do you have available?


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hittman101

Looks Sweet!! can't wait until you show pics of it full!!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## kiwidave

Clever! Nice work Pig.


----------



## bobhch

Very Nice shelf set up Partspig!!

I am digging the way you mounted up your lights on these cases.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

A lot better than a big clear box with THE CLAW to pull things out like they used in Toy Story.

Bob...I see you still have some open plug spots for more lights if needed...zilla


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin' good piggy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX

Looks like the collection can grow.....again
Nice


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice work on your case! :thumbsup: Would that make you a Geico case worker?

Here's those Slater bodies I was talkin about...
57 towtruck









64 Chevy


----------



## Hittman101

It turned out very nice PP.. I like how you did the lights..


----------



## alpink

nice job Dennis. fill em up


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Lookin' good piggy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I still think it's go'n ta' B hard 2 pack it up fer them thar' slot-shows :freak:

BEAUTIFUL work PP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff PP, I'd like to go shopping!!! Liking that red MM Camaro, it still hits a nerve...I got one of those from the early days... My buddy always called it the "red blur"... RM


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Pig Some would call that hoarding. I call that awesome!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

it's obvious, u'r DEFFINATELY a good wood-worker as well PP :thumbsup:

but I still "Think"....
it's going 2B "Hard" to get back/forth from shows w/ it....:drunk: LOL!!

wish I had u'r woodworking skills... GREEN w/ Envy :thumbsup:

not 2 mention that collection !!!  

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man... Look it all them Camaroos!!!! You gotta have a thousand of them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job on the shelving pp!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That would be cool if it is slate blue!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Macro tells all. It's slate!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Did you find any more Camaros??


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Bubba 123

partspig said:


> Funny that you should mention that! Yes I did find another box full of Camaro's. I think I am going to do a lot of painting!! Gotta buy me a new paint booth. The one I built is going to Oklahoma! pig


kool PP :thumbsup:
anybody have any pics of their paint booths???
I need 2 make 1, but w/ like 2 C w/ they look like & dimensions/fans/ect..

TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 65 COMET

nice job on paint booth PP.


----------



## Bubba 123

65 COMET said:


> nice job on paint booth PP.


TY 4 pics/ inst. PP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice find on the Vette PP.


Rob


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 1970AMX

partspig said:


> Thanks Rob!! Me and my buddy went to a Cruise/Swap Meet/Flea Market sunday. There wasn't much stuff there because it rained all day Saturday. But we were still able to find a few items. I found a couple 12 inch signs for the slot cave, .......... The willy's was a must have, and I always liked that Super Bee insignia!! So I bought both!!


Really cool signs


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think you can buy those grills for Tonka's. If you can't buy the side storage door, find you a resin caster to make you one... RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## alpink

very cool. Meade Brothers are missed


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes they are!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Pig!!


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff... :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'd go with a little taller meat on the back if possible, try some PVT silicones, narrowed down a bit...RM


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## alpink

nice transformations


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## 65 COMET

Love the piks.Sweet cars!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*note...*

FYI(in case you didn't know?). The Original Monogram 1/24 scale Badman '55 Chevy Gasser, model kit from the early 70's- HAD Red tinted Glass.



partspig said:


> Also got some chassis under these two Dash Badman 55's. Looking good!!!! Cannot say that I am fond of the different colored winder glass ................


----------



## partspig

Zzzzz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sorry Dennis, I meant no disrespect, and was just saying, in case newbies didn't know.
As for the slotcar '55 Chevy body history lesson, thank you, as I didn't know. As I don't own any Dash or AW '55 Chevies. The ONLY 55's I own are the original Aurora A/FX and a few MM2 and a couple Ideal TCR bodies.
PS- the only reason I spoke up, was that I owned the Monogram 1/24 kit when it first came out, the one with the wonderful Tom Daniels "ART" on the box, not the later model photo, and/or later with Clear "Glass".


----------



## Dslot

Easy there, Pigster. I don't think R-III was digging at you, just trying to add an interesting sidelight to the discussion. I get frustrated by the colored windshields, too; you can always tint a clear one - clearing a tinted one's not so easy. 

But it was interesting to learn that Dash had a historical-nostalgic basis for the pink windshields. I didn't know; but then I _*am*_ a '55 Chevy idiot, though I did put in a bit of time in Mycroft, sis-in-law Sue's green boxmobile. 










That was a few years ago. Of course, I still look exactly like that today - just have better taste in clothes.

By the way, that chrome/black/pink flame job of yours a couple of posts back looks great. At least, you were able to use the tinted glass to your advantage on that one.
-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those were your sock wearing days "D"... We can tell. You're smilin' :tongue:


----------



## Dslot

I'm smiling 'cause I wasn't wearing any underwear. 

-- D


----------

